# Dealer- LSR Equestrian - Doncaster?



## joulsey (27 April 2016)

Anybody any info good or bad on LSR Equestrian at Doncaster?

Not after a world beater just a sensible sane horse for mother/daughter share for hacking and a bit of schooling...15hh +


----------



## Red-1 (28 April 2016)

There are a couple of Dodgy Dealer pages on Facebook, it may be worth a look on there. I saved myself a load of trouble by looking for a different dealer last year


----------



## joulsey (28 April 2016)

Thank you I will have a look now


----------



## Fox5 (4 June 2016)

Hi

I have seen s number of suitable types for my daughters and I to share.  Are they good to deal with. Seem to have very positive reviews on Facebook


----------



## Fionamarie (17 September 2016)

Hi, did you look at any of the horses from lsr equestrian?


----------



## Fox5 (17 September 2016)

No sadly twge one I was interested in was sold. Have you purchased from them, they seem to constantly have horses that would suit us.


----------

